# Xua tan nỗi lo sảy thai của bà bầu với bài thuốc bổ dưỡng từ mía, cá chép



## mai lan (26/11/18)

Thời kỳ mang bầu nhiều bà mẹ lo lắng khi bị dọa sảy thai. Để giải quyết vấn đề này chế độ ăn uống của bà bầu rất quan trọng.

*Dọa sảy thai là gì?*
Dọa sảy thai là hiện tượng nguy hiểm thường gặp nhất ở thời gian mới mang thai. Có rất nhiều nguyên nhân dẫn đến hiện tượng này.

Hiện tượng dọa sảy thai hay còn gọi là động thai nếu không có cách phòng ngừa và xử lý kịp thời sẽ dẫn tới sảy thai không mong muốn, gây ảnh hưởng sức khỏe và tâm lý mẹ bầu. Khi có dấu hiệu dọa sẩy thai, các mẹ cần đi khám và có chế độ nghỉ ngơi, kiêng cữ hợp lý. 

Mẹ bầu cần phải cẩn thận đề phòng. Đặc biệt cần tìm hiểu dọa sảy thai nên ăn gì để bồi bổ cho thai nhi thêm khỏe mạnh.




_Bài thuốc an thai từ mía tốt cho bà bầu bị dọa sảy thai (Ảnh minh họa)_​
*Bài thuốc an thai từ mía*
Mía là loại thực phẩm rất tốt cho sức khỏe, đặc biệt là bà bầu nhưng phải thực hiện đúng bài thuốc mới mang lại tác dụng an thai. Cách làm bài thuốc an thai từ mía vô cùng đơn giản:

*Nguyên liệu cần chuẩn bị*

Mầm mía: 30g
Củ gai: 30g
Ích mẫu: 20g
Củ gấu: 80g
Sa nhân: 2g
*Cách thực hiện*

Tất cả các nguyên liệu đem thai nhỏ, phơi khô.
Cho tất cả vào nồi sắc với 400ml nước cho đến khi còn 100ml
Chia làm 2 lần uống trong ngày.
*An thai với cháo cá chép*
Cá chép đem hầm với gạo nếp, hạt đậu đỏ hay nấu chung với hành nghệ đều có tác dụng an thai cho bà bầu. Ngoài ra nó còn tác dụng chống chứng phù, bổ khí huyết, ôn tỳ vị, trừ mệt mỏi, thiếu máu, lợi sữa.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

